# How often do you trim your plants?



## Ding (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm new to the planted tank world and was wondering how often people trim their plants. I know there are fast growers and slow growers, but how often are people trimming fast growers, and how often are slow growers trimmed? I know it'll depend on the person growing and the tank but would like to see some numbers in terms of weeks/months.

John


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

So many variables, but with good parameters and co2 injection, some fast growers need to be trimmed weekly. Without co2 injection and lower lighting, once a month/bimonthly for fast growing species. But again very rough numbers, no two tank will be the same.


----------

